# Economy Jar



## woods_walker (Jan 24, 2020)

Dug my oldest jar about a month ago, it was also my first time ever seeing this jar and my first time digging a non screw top jar. I’m usually pretty good about not damaging anything well I’m digging but this time one of the tips on my rake must have just caught the lip of the jar before I really even knew it was there and took a small chip out. The jar over all is in excellent condition minus the one imperfection. I still proudly display it on my shelf as one of the oldest jars I’ve dug and hopefully it’s not the last! 

I really want to find the proper lid and the metal snap thing used to hold it down. If anyone has extra lids and would be willing to sell to me I would be very grateful. I think it will complete the jar and make it display so much better.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

What is the diameter of the opening? It looks a bit smaller in pic than a standard canning jar.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 24, 2020)

That's really cool, and it's western! Great find.


----------



## woods_walker (Jan 24, 2020)

slugplate said:


> What is the diameter of the opening? It looks a bit smaller in pic than a standard canning jar.



3” o.d. 
2-3/4” I.d. 
8-1/2” tall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woods_walker (Jan 24, 2020)

Screwtop said:


> That's really cool, and it's western! Great find.



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slugplate (Jan 24, 2020)

moltke_woods said:


> 3” o.d.
> 2-3/4” I.d.
> 8-1/2” tall
> 
> ...


Okay, sorry I don't have an Economy top. Mine are Ball bail top glass lids and are green/aqua.


----------



## embe (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice pics


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hard to find the tops with the ball jars. I find white glass inserts after they rust out of lids. Cool find.


----------



## woods_walker (Jan 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hard to find the tops with the ball jars. I find white glass inserts after they rust out of lids. Cool find.



I have over 100 screw lids for ball and atlas jars all in good condition but this type of lid is hard to find. I see these jars for sale on Etsy but I don’t want to pay for another jar just to get a lid for the one I dug lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 25, 2020)

Maybe one day you will.. The tops are a big thing for me. Bottle or jar is not finished without a lid. I have some and they are cool but now i look at full bottles if they are around.


----------



## jc_john1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------

